# Drywall screwgun



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mt232 said:


> Can anyone recommend a drywall screwgun? Do you simply use a screw gun, or is one dedicated to drywall?


Our experience:
In the 80's we used and swore by Milwaukee brand Drywall Screw guns. We have used makita, as well as others.
Recently, we have been using Dewalt brand Drywall screw guns (for the last 15 years). 
We have some of those screwguns (currently over 10 years old) that are still going strong after HEAVY and VERY abusive use.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks, What do you think of the senco collated models? I'm far from a pro, doing my own home.....if the quality is there in the tool, then I might save alot of effort with pre-loaded screws (you know how the friends and family help. fades away after awhile)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

mt232 said:


> Thanks, What do you think of the senco collated models? I'm far from a pro, doing my own home.....if the quality is there in the tool, then I might save alot of effort with pre-loaded screws (you know how the friends and family help. fades away after awhile)


We bought one about 5 years ago to test it out. Used it once...Not impressed. Screws didn't go in straight. Impossible to back a screw out of the wallboard with the screwgun. It spent the rest of it's life in a bin, in one of the trucks....


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

So for a homeowner, who may or may not have help, I guess my best bet is to rent a lift so I have free hands, and use a gun you recommended


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

mt232 said:


> So for a homeowner, who may or may not have help, I guess my best bet is to rent a lift so I have free hands, and use a gun you recommended


My cousin is a pro drywaller and laughed when I told him I rented a lift for the celings... but my arms and back thank me for doing so... A T made with a 2x4 may be cheaper, but I tell ya, I would rent a lift again without a second thought.

I found it wasn't very usefull for walls though...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

slakker said:


> My cousin is a pro drywaller and laughed when I told him I rented a lift for the celings... but my arms and back thank me for doing so... A T made with a 2x4 may be cheaper, but I tell ya, I would rent a lift again without a second thought.
> 
> I found it wasn't very usefull for walls though...


We'll see who's laughing when he's hobbling around, hunched over at age 39.....


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> We'll see who's laughing when he's hobbling around, hunched over at age 39.....


Hahhaha... my thoughts exact...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I have used Makita and nothing else. I like the makita a lot. It really depends on how much drywalling you are going to do. If you are going to do a lot, then picking up a gun like the dewalt that Atlantic mentioned is good, but If you are doing very little and don't anticipate doing much more for a while, you may want to consider just grabbing a drywall bit for your current screw gun. They work fine for small projects and you can get package for like $4.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jul 4, 2007)

mt232 said:


> Can anyone recommend a drywall screwgun? Do you simply use a screw gun, or is one dedicated to drywall?


A drywall only gun has more rpms and less torque than a plain screw gun. I have used Milwaukee, Dewalt and Makita. I like the feel of the Makita the best, choose the one that feels comfortable to you. The Dewalt and Milwaukee have the most power if you are going to use it for more than just sheetrock. 

AMEN on the lift saving your back for future use (like walking upright).


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Senco's drywall gun is the best Ive ever used. Really saves time if you don't do it everyday like me.


----------

